#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Advanced 2013 & Related Discussion >  >  IIT Ropar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

## raymayank

*
IIT Ropar Year of Establishment:* 2008.


*IIT Ropar* *Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.


*IIT Ropar* *Admission:* JEE Mains & JEE Advaced.


*IIT Ropar* *Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are JEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
4309

*OPPH*
130

*OB*
2007

*OBPH*
NA

*SC*
1073

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
482

*STPH*
NA





*IIT Ropar Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering
*IIT Ropar Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total Fee INR 33,983/- Per Semester.

*IIT Ropar Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 17,500/- Per Semester.

*IIT Ropar Placements 2012:*

*IIT Ropar Campus & Intra Facilities:*
*Campus:*The Institute with 40 students each in the disciplines of Computer Science, Mechanical and Electrical Engineering started running from its mentor institute campus at IIT Delhi from 23 July, 2008. The institute currently operates from the premises of Government Polytechnic College for Girls (Ropar), which has been full renovated and furnished. In a few years, the institute will be relocated to its own campus, spread over a 500 acre area, along the banks of the river Satluj.


*Central library:*The Central Library functions as the primary information resource and repository for all teaching and research activities at the institute. Apart from textbooks and recommended reading material prescribed for each course offered at the institute, the library houses a growing collection of research monographs, reports, multi-volume reference works, dictionaries, encyclopedias, handbooks, and so on. In addition, the library also facilitates access to a number of journals through its participation in consortia such as INDEST-AICTE. At present, users can consult more than 4000 books (available on shelves) and hundreds of journals (through electronic subscription).

*IIT Ropar Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The Institute campus houses four hostels: three for boys and one for girls. The hostels are well equipped for comfortable lodging and boarding of approximately 380 students. All hostels are provided with water coolers and RO systems. Each hostel has a common room that provides facilities for indoor recreation and games. The hostel complex also includes four shops that cater to the basic needs of the residents, and also a few washing machine facility. High speed internet is available via wireless internet (spread in the complete campus area) and LAN connections provided by BSNL. The day-to-day management of hostels is taken care of by a committee consisting of student representatives, faculty members and administrative staff. Each hostel has a warden, who guides the students to manage the affairs of the hostels. Institute has its own independent post office opened for the staff and students of the institute. SBI (State Bank of India) has a well operational branch inside the campus premises, with talks of ATM being introduced in near early future.

*IIT Ropar Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Ropar, Nangal Road, Rupnagar, Punjab, INDIA.

*IIT Ropar Campus Virtual Tour:*









  Similar Threads: IIT Ropar btech admission 2015, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Ropar btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus ITM University- 2013  btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel, campus facilities IIT BHU-Varanasi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus IIT Bhubaneswar btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel & campus

----------


## m12345

Plz tel me the cutoff for ece................................... :(bow):

----------

